# Neues Smartphone



## IFabian123 (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen!

So leider wird es langsam Zeit, mir ein neues Smartphone zuzulegen, da mein Iphone 4s vor allem jetzt nach dem neuen ios8 total den Bach runtergeht. Es hängt ab und zu, der Akku ist nach nem knappen Tag komplett leer, Bugs und mir ist der Bildschirm mittlerweile auch zu klein....
Naja wie auch immer, da ich mittlerweile leider was knapp bei Kasse bin  , hatte ich an ein Preis von max. 300€ gedacht. Wichtig am neuen Handy ist mir die Akkulaufzeit, das Display (weiß nicht warum, finde ich irgendwie wichtig ), sowie eine flüssige Perfomance, wobei ich halt keine Spiele oder Ähnliches spielen will. Meistens nutze ich das Handy für Multimedia, vor allem Musik hören, ich surfe oft damit und benutze es als Terminplaner etc etc also  für Organisatorisches.

So langer Text kurzer Sinn: Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für mich?
Ich hab bereits ein Auge auf das Galaxy S4 geworfen, da dieses Handy ja bei Base für 300€ zu haben ist. 
Auch interessant finde ich das Google Nexus 5, wobei ich mir bei diesem Gerät nicht sicher bin, ob mir der interne Speicher von 16 GB vor allem für meine Musiksammlung reicht. Ist ja leider auch nicht erweiterbar...

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Driftking007 (9. Oktober 2014)

OnePlus One ? 

Kostet auch 300 Euro.


----------



## Raynx (9. Oktober 2014)

Mit dem S4 machst du eigtnlich nicht viel falsch, habe es auch selber  Ich würde mir aber vllt noch das Sony Xperia Z1 für ~320 Euro oder Das Xperia Z1 Compact (fast das selbe, nur kleiner) für 300€ anschauen. Wenn du die möglichkeit hast iwie an ein Oneplus One zu kommen, würde ich das den anderen Handys vorziehen  Allerdings ist das ja ohne einen invite immernoch nicht verfügbar....


----------



## IFabian123 (9. Oktober 2014)

ja das oneplus one... ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob 5,5 zoll etwas zu groß für mich sind....
abgesehen davon hab ich leider keine Möglichkeit dran zu kommen :/
Ist das Z1 denn eher zu empfehlen als das S4?


----------



## DARK-THREAT (9. Oktober 2014)

Dann könnte das Nokia Lumia 735 eine gute Wahl werden. 
 Hardwaretechnisch hat es einen Quadcore Krait 400 CPU, eine ausreichende GPU, 1GB RAM, 4,7" HD-Display, 6,7MP Kamera und halt alles Mögliche, was man zu dem Preis bekommen kann.
 Von der Performance her ist Windows Phone 8.1 wirklich sehr schnell, stabil und sicher. Apps gibt es mittlerweile jede Nötige im Store, außer eben Spiele oder 50 Furz- und Flirt-Apps.
 Preis ist um 260 Euro.

 Es wird als sogenanntes "Selfie-Phone" vermarktet, aber es ist deutlich mehr zum gutem Preis.
Nokia Lumia 735 - Ein Smartphone für Selfies gemacht - Nokia - Deutschland


----------



## CoreLHD (9. Oktober 2014)

DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Dann könnte das Nokia Lumia 735 eine gute Wahl werden.
> Hardwaretechnisch hat es einen Quadcore Krait 400 CPU, eine ausreichende GPU, 1GB RAM, 4,7" HD-Display, 6,7MP Kamera und halt alles Mögliche, was man zu dem Preis bekommen kann.
> Von der Performance her ist Windows Phone 8.1 wirklich sehr schnell, stabil und sicher. Apps gibt es mittlerweile jede Nötige im Store, außer eben Spiele oder 50 Furz- und Flirt-Apps.
> Preis ist um 260 Euro.
> ...


 
Da ist ja da Moto G für 180 Euro besser. Ich würde auch zum OPO tendieren, wenn es damit nichts wird dann das N5. Das Display vom normalen Z1 ist nicht so gut. Außerdem ist Sonys Skin vollgestopft mit Kauf-Aufforderungen und sonst was.


----------



## mülla1 (9. Oktober 2014)

Das z1 compact ist absolut zu empfehlen. Hab mir das auch vor ein paar Tagen geholt und bin super zufrieden


----------



## DARK-THREAT (9. Oktober 2014)

CoreLHD schrieb:


> Da ist ja da Moto G für 180 Euro besser.




 Worin besser?

 Nokia Lumia 735 - Moto G
 Netz: LTE-Triband - LTE-Trieband
Bandbreite: 150/50Mbps - 100/50Mbps
Navi: A-GPS, GLONASS, BeiDou - A-GPS, GLONASS
CPU: 4x 1,2GHz Krait 400 - 4x 1,2GHz Cortex-A7
GPU: Adreno 305 - Adreno 305
RAM: 1GB - 1GB
Display: 4,7" (HD720) - 4,5" (HD720)
Kamera: Hinten: 6,7MP (Video: 1080p) Vorne: 5MP (Video: 720p) - Hinten: 5MP (Video: 720p) Vorne: 1,3MP (Video 720p)
Speicher: 8GB (erweiterbar bis 128GB) - 8GB (erweiterbar bis 32GB)
Akku: 2220mAh (wechselbar) - 2070mAh (fest verbaut)
Laden: kabellos (Qi) - Kabel
FM-Radio: ja - nein


----------



## dan954 (9. Oktober 2014)

Kannst dir mal das Lg G2 angucken, hat ein 5,2" Display ist aber trotzdem noch relativ kompakt z.B. kleiner als das Z1 und in etwa genauso groß wie das S4.
Akkulaufzeit ist bei dem Teil auch echt top , besitze es selber und kann mich über nichts beklagen.

Falls du dich ein wenig mit Custom-ROMs und sowas auskennst, könnten man sich auch ein G3-Rom flashen und hätte dann die Kamera mit 4k+120fps Videos.


----------



## IFabian123 (12. Oktober 2014)

Also würdet ihr mir eher zu nem LG (entweder G2 oder Nexus 5 ) raten als zu nem S4 ?
Oder ist das letztendlich doch Geschmackssache?
Problem ist das 300€ meine absolute Obergrenze ist, da ein Handy doch primär ein Nutzgegenstand ist und ich auch leider nicht viel mehr habe .


----------



## dan954 (12. Oktober 2014)

Wenn 300€ wirklich absolute Obergrenze ist würde ich an deiner Stelle nochmal über das 1+1 nachdenken, da man dort sehr viel für sein Geld bekommt und die Invites kriegt man mittlerweile hinterher geworfen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du kein geld hast kauf dir das moto g lte das ist schnell genug wenn du nicht zocken willst und von p/l sicht perfekt für unter 200€.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Oktober 2014)

Spielen kann man damit auch dafür ist es schnell genug habe es selbst und spiele clash of clans


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Oktober 2014)

Kommt halt auf die spiele an


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ja aber eigentlich stemmt das moto g alle Spiele recht passabel


----------



## Amon (14. Oktober 2014)

Vertick das IPhone 4 bei ebay, da kriegste immernoch mindestens 250 Tacken für, das spart dann schon mal etwas ein.  Ob du letztendlich jetzt das S4, das G2 oder das Nexus 5 nimmst (oder vielleicht auch ganz was anderes) ist heutzutage wirklich nur noch Geschmackssache. Die Dinger tun sich heute alle nicht viel. Jeder der ein S4 hat wird dir natürlich das S4 empfehlen, genau so jeder der ein G2 hat wird das G2 in den Himmel loben. Am besten gehst du mal in einen Shop und schaust dir die Teile mal in Ruhe an. Da kannst du sie auch in die Hand nehmen, eventuell ein bischen damit rum spielen, da wirst du dann eher sehen was dir zusagt.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Oktober 2014)

Du hast im Grunde genommen recht die Hardware ist eigentlich gleich es kommt eben auf Aussehen und das System an das von Htc und co etwas umgebaut wird


----------



## Amon (14. Oktober 2014)

Ja aber wobei ich sagen muss dass ich auf mein S4 direkt CM drauf gemacht habe. Die ganze Bloatware von den Herstellern braucht kein Mensch. Geht mir bei meinem Tab 3 so auf den Sack aber da gibts leider keine CM Version für.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ja das ist leider so genauso wie bei notebooks bloß das man da denn ganzen ****** runter bekommt das geht bei Smatphones ja nur mit nem Root


----------



## Amon (14. Oktober 2014)

CM funktioniert neuerdings ohne root gibts aber leider nicht für alle Geräte.


----------

